# Mid-cycle bleeding



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

This happens to me maybe every 3rd month. I have had PAP smears and even ultrasound and there has been nothing found. However, my best friend died at 41 in Feb from cervical cancer and she didn't have much in the way of symptoms. Does anybody else get this but have had an "all-clear" ?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Pat,While I haven't had mid cycle bleeding, I do have a couple of friends that have, and they are perfectly healthy.Are you in your 40s by any chance? Is is possible you are in perimenopause, or menopause, because mid-cycle bleeding isn't unusual.The fact that you have been checked out, had paps, and ultrasounds, and they've all come back fine , means there isn't anything to worry about.Of course it's good to get your regular check-ups, but if all is fine, I wouldn' t worry about it.Take care,Jeanne


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Thanks Jeanne....I have just hit 40. I thought it may be something to do with ovulation as I do get a small clot.Thanks for responding


----------

